# Sticky  Member Input 2.0 - tips tricks and tech section



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I wanted to get some more input from the member ship on the last potential new section to add in the models forum.

But first a note to restate that these are not an attempt or an intent to dilute the forum. Rather it is an update to better organize existing threads and topics that are already present in the forums and in particular The Modeling Forum section. (This has become the catch all for any model subject that is not science fiction/fantasy related.)


That new topic grouping is on questions and responses by members about paint, glues, tools, decals, fillers, etc Currently we have a section on lighting (from inside models) only. As was mentioned - I have found a way to create a banner (an archival) encyclopedia subject header if you will that is not a new section to add threads to but will serve to group together how tos and tutorials on questions about, tips and tricks learned already from building all types of models in general.

The RC section currently has a similar section called Articles that attempted to create that type of section but is seldom used anymore (or back then.) I thought that Modeling Basics might be a better fit, but will welcome member input on a better or more effective name.


I also ran across a term again I have seen used before - accuration and its derivatives. As was discussed previously this word and other terms can be added to another subject section called terms or definitions under the tips tricks and tech section.

And lastly I was able to find a few threads on planned changes and made changes to the Models boards. As was discussed this started out as a forum on Polar Lights Model Kits available from Playing Mantis. This section forum is now The Modeling Forum. It has evolved to have become a general forum on any brand of boxed plastic model kits and modeling in general. 

An effort to expand the forum listings was made back in 2008 to include other types of kits -adding an adult themed figures section, cars, military, railroading and science fiction topic groups. A Brands type section was also added with only Moebius becoming a paid sponsor and having their own brand section. And Polar Lights being renamed. Each of those types of kits are available as boxed plastic kits. Except model railroading which has many other hobby elements including out of the box set up and running kits.

So the question for the membership is to contain the models and The Modeling Forum to be primarily focused only on plastic model kit building. Or to continue to expand the Models section to keep model railroading and the new 3D printing section in place. While adding new archival sections based on current thread topics in the Modeling Forum.

Your additional feedback in these areas is asked for in order to determine how to ask the next round of member voting polls.


Readers Digest Version -

1) add a tips tricks and tech group label and related forums

2) add a terms (dictionary) section

3) add accuration to applicable section descriptions along with scratch building

4) move model railroading to hobbies

5) begin creating archival sub forums within The Modeling Forum for existing thread topics


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I like this idea! Starship Modeler has similar sections which are very useful, big problem there is a lot of posts get pruned after they get old


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I've never understood the pruning part at other sites. Many sites I visit just simple close them which I think is just as bad - you search for a thread but cant update or add to it. And then you have dozens of threads on the same subject topic. I guess it adds to the overall thread count but not really the post counts.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I see the movies and tv forums have now been moved to the sci-fi section. But not every thread in that forum are sci-fi related.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Yes, that is going to be true since over time many members posted there based on the Movie and TV portion of the section title and ignored the Sci Fi specific portion of the title. 

There is also a new Movies and TV forum in the Hobby forum section now for those though. There will be a forum link added there to take interested sci-fi members to the specific science fiction related forum. And one added for similar die cast related threads as well in the future.

My understanding is that many of those type of threads are also RIPs that were included there because the person guest starred or appeared in a sci fi or fantasy series or movie at some point in their carrier, But, if anyone wants to tag an RIP type thread or other thread topic that does not have a sci fi (or fantasy) relationship to it - those can be easily be moved over to the general movie and tv section now. Your guys are more versed in that history - so just let us know which ones they are.

Dealing with the fantasy aspect of those threads may prove a bit more arduious to separate though, due to the subjective nature of what is non science based science fiction or fantasy - may be different to other people. Here again, it takes a bit of time to filter those out and then move them. But if you or anyone else sees one that definitely needs to be moved - just make a post in that thread or use the report function and it will be reviewed and addressed.


----------

